# Today is his 32nd birthday



## Robert Warnock (Dec 14, 2011)

On October 6, 2011 we lost our youngest son (31) to suicide.  He had Chrons disease and was getting progressively worse. His treatments were no longer working, in fact, the last two made him so sick he was not able to finish them.  He was an  EMT and took a lot of pride in his work.  When he became unable to work, he really started declining physically and emotionally.  He lived with his mother and me.  We saw him every day and didn't realize how depressed he was.  When he was younger, he was my constant hunting and fishing buddy.  We miss him so much and it still hurts so bad.  Please keep our family in your prayers every day, but especially today.  I expect that his first birthday without him will be pretty tough.  Thanks, Robert and Rosemary Warnock


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayers for peace and strength through Christ.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2011)

My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 14, 2011)

You have my prayers


----------



## DDD (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Redbow (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats tough and I feel for you folks I can assure you. God has a reason for everything that happens. One day he will explain all to us, face to face if we trust his Son for salvation. My prayers go out to you all...


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Dec 14, 2011)

Your family is in my prayers, Robert.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Dec 14, 2011)

May God be with you and your family during this time.  Ya'll are in my prayers.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 14, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your family Robert.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 14, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Prayers for peace and strength through Christ.



+1 prayers sent for you and your wife.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 14, 2011)

Praying for your family at this difficult time of year...........


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayers sent for you and your wife.

May the Lord show you comfort in this time of need.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## love the woods (Dec 14, 2011)

praying for peace for you, and your wife.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't even imagine what you and your wife must be feeling, but rest assured, my Prayers are with you all. May God Bless and give you peace.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 15, 2011)

prayers and peace be with you and your family.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 18, 2011)

Praying for ya'll to find some peace on his birthday, and through the holidays.   
been where you are, and all I can say is take it one day at a time, and always cherish the good memories.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 19, 2011)

our prayers for all of you, may he comfort


----------

